# Sensor CNY70; Motor siempre girando.



## rousrock (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola, encantada de estar en el foro. 

Estoy iniciandome en la robótica, y como primer proyecto : Robot sigue línea (sin microcontrolador).
El diagrama a seguir, no parece complicado :

Ver el archivo adjunto 18648

Pero no todo va a ir tan bonito... Comienzo a montarlo en una placa board:

Sensor, busco su datasheet; miro las resistencias, los transistores con sus respectivos datasheets, y todo bien conectado, al finaL: El motor. 

Como el sensor tiene luz infrarroja, para detectar si le llegaba corriente, lo mire con una camara digital y BINGO!, pero el motor siempre esta girando... Acerque lo que acerque al sensor, es como si funcionase, pero no hiciese nada. Y lo he comprobado todo bien.. Pero, nada, no encuentro el fallo que pueda haber.. 
En cuanto pueda, subiré una foto de como está todo puesto en la protoboard. Mientras, espero encontrar alguna ayuda. ¡¡GRACIAS!!


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 27, 2010)

hola, andan bien los transistores npn y los pnp?  yo lo modificaria y lo haria con el par darlington con dos bc 547, otra cosa, fijate si desconectando la base del bd 140 para el motor, despues fijate sacando la resistencia de 2,2K.... mira con cuidado el ciruito tendria que funcionar bien..
avisa si lo solucionastes 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ya encontre el problema, reduce con un potenciometro la resistencia 2 hasta que se ajuste, la corriente que pasa por el optoacoplador es suficiente para activar el 547 y poner en corte el par de PNP


----------



## rousrock (Jul 28, 2010)

Hola de nuevo  
 Reducir con un potenciomentro la segunda resistencia hasta que se ajuste, es decir, que tendre que ir probando hasta que el sensor vea blanco/negro y se pare el motor o siga, ¿Verdad?

Bueno, pues tendré que probar eso, y lo haré hoy mismo; Así que esta noche, traeré nuevas noticias, espero que me sirva de ayuda tu respuesta ¡¡¡Muchas gracias Bocagonza!!!


----------



## golumx (Jul 28, 2010)

Yo empezaria por comprobar que el cny70 funciona bien, puede que el led funcione y el transistor este petado y luego iria ampliando poco a poco, midiendo con un polimetro cada paso haber donde esta el problema.


----------



## loren (Jul 29, 2010)

Hola, según mi opinion has puesto transistores en exceso. El cny70 podría haber atacado directamente al transistor que controla el motor. De todos modos, prueba a poner el cny70 en colector común, pon R2 en el colector del cny70 y el colector de este ataque a la base del Q1. Es decir, configura el cny70 en el otro modo que tiene éste. Creo que no deberías tener más problemas.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## rousrock (Ago 1, 2010)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas. Me están sirviendo de mucha ayuda. Aún no he podido probar con el potenciómetro porque está en camino, pero vamos.. Mediré con el polímetro, y luego ya pondré el potenciómetro. 
En cuanto a la pregunta de si desconecto la pata que va al motor,.. El motor no funciona 
Me hace pensar que todo está bien, leí que la sensibilidad del sensor es ajustable.. 
No tengo ninguna duda de que con el potenciómetro todo irá bien. 

Por cierto, se le podría poner un potenciómetro para que el motor girase más despacio? Es que no pude conseguir un motor con reductora para las ruedas... 
En fin, esa es una pregunta secundaria. Gracias a todos, traeré noticias en cuanto lo pruebe


----------



## jorger (Ago 1, 2010)

rousrock dijo:


> Por cierto, se le podría poner un potenciómetro para que el motor girase más despacio? Es que no pude conseguir un motor con reductora para las ruedas...


Si quieres que pierda velocidad sin que afecte demasiado a la fuerza usa un PWM (modulación por ancho de pulso).
Si no quieres complicar el circuito usa motores más potentes y de menor velocidad, como los de las impresoras (el que mueve el cabezal con los cartuchos).
Si tienes suerte el motor será normaito de toda la vida.Si no, te vas a topar con un pap.

Saludos.


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 1, 2010)

> Si no quieres complicar el circuito usa motores más potentes y de menor velocidad, como los de las impresora


el motor de las impresoras son potents y buenos


> Hola, según mi opinion has puesto transistores en exceso. El cny70 podría haber atacado directamente al transistor que controla el motor. De todos modos, prueba a poner el cny70 en colector común, pon R2 en el colector del cny70 y el colector de este ataque a la base del Q1. Es decir, configura el cny70 en el otro modo que tiene éste


otra cosa, cada transistor cumple con una funcion, el 547 para saturar al  primer pnp y este para que despolarize el segundo para que para el motor que el motor se detenga, no se si me explico..
saludos


----------



## loren (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola, no sé si me explico. Solamente decir que con el cny70 en colector común, que ataque al último transistor pnp que también está en colector común, te puedo asegurar que el circuito funciona perfectamente. Este circuito debe funcionar cuando refleja luz, todo o nada y se utilizaría como seguidor de líneas. 
En el modo que digo, cuando refleja luz, solamente tendríamos que sustituir el Q3 o transistor que ataca al motor, si queremos que gire el motor o no, y eso lo conseguiríamos poniendo un pnp o npn.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2010)

El problema del esquema del primer post es que está hecho por alguien que NO SABE ELECTRONICA!
Como diablos piensan en conectar el fototransistor del opto en configuración "seguidor de emisor"  ...que tensión pretenden que "siga"? La de base? ...si la base está comandada por luz 

Por que no miran el circuito, meditan sobre las conexiones de los transistores y rediseñan esa etapa (que es una tontera)...por que lo que rousrock pretende armar ESTA MAL! y si funciona...va a funcionar mal, como ya lo han comprobado 
Este esquema es mas simple...


​


----------



## loren (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola ezavalla, llevas razón , con un cny70 y un darlington funcionaría perfecto, aunque eso dependería del consumo del motor, ya que si no es mucho, con un transistor normal podría valer. Lo que no entiendo bien es esa resistencia que hay entre el darlington, ya que dichos transistores no tienen ganancia de tensión y si mucha de corriente. Así que si me dices hasta que punto es necesaria te lo agradecería un montón.Gra
cias y saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 3, 2010)

Cual resistencia?
Si es la que vá entre la conexión emisor-del-primero-a-base-del-segundo y Vcc, esa está para asegurar la polarización en bloqueo del transistor de salida y para asegurar la polarización correcta del primero. Si usás un darlington encapsulado, no hace falta ponerla por ya que la tiene incorporada, pero si lo armás vos, vas a necesitar usarla.


----------



## loren (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola ezavalla, es lo mismo que pensaba, ya que cuando el primero de los transistores se queda en corte, nos aseguramos que el segundo quede polarizado con +Vcc y al ser pnp nos aseguramos que entra en corte. Eso se hace con los transistores para cuando lo utilizamos como interruptores. Yo los he utilizado los darlington y nunca me ha hecho falta dicha resistencia. La verdad que he mirado por internet, y he encontrado, tanto con resistencias como sin ellas. Ya te digo, yo lo hubiera diseñado sin esta resistencia, pero si dices que pueda ir mejor, pues bienvenida sea. Ahora solamente hace falta que el compañero nos diga el consumo del motor y su tensión de alimentación.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## rousrock (Ago 4, 2010)

Hola de nuevo  
Bueno, haber.. He probado todo lo que habéis dicho en el foro; Con un polímetro he ido midiendo, y todo aparentemente está bien. 
Reduje con un potenciómetro la 2º resistencia, pero seguía igual.
Ezavalla, gracias por tu ayuda, me has puesto un nuevo esquema, pero me gustaría que alguien me dijese cuales son los valores de las resistencias, es decir, si son los mismos que en el otro esquema (que imagino que sí) y si van en el mismo orden. Tambien saber de cuánto es la resistencia que hay entre el par darlington. 
Por cierto, el motor que tengo es de 1,5 V; Ya que estamos, el par darlington son los dos transistores PNP (bd140 y bc557), ¿verdad?¿O son, dos transistores iguales Bd140, o dos transistores iguales bc557?

Lo que tengo que decir es muchas gracias a todos, porque nunca se había molestado tanta gente en intentar ayudarme, me siento muy agusto en este foro... Y estoy aprendiendo bastante, que es lo que quiero  Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2010)

Pues si lo que querés es aprender, entonces lo mejor es que calcules vos las resistencias, por que NO necesariamente son iguales a las anteriores. Solo es aplicar la Ley de Ohm y las Leyes de Kirchoff...y mirar los datasheet de los transistores que pretendés usar.


----------



## rousrock (Ago 6, 2010)

¡Hola nuevamente!
Tomé tu último consejo, y me informé sobre esas leyes. Creo que saqué bien los valores de todas las resistencias. Posteriormente, lo representé en el programa Crocodile Clips, y ese circuito, con esos valores de resistencia funcionan. 

Tanto si sale bien, como si vuelve a salir mal... Aquí estaré para contarlo  

Gracias a todos por vuestras ayudas.


----------



## rousrock (Ago 8, 2010)

Nada.. que no hay manera. Voy a poner el esquema que me dió ezavalla pero con los valores de las resistencias que yo calculé, que creo que están bien calculadas, las puse en el programa Crocodile Clips y el motor funciona. Los puse en la protoboard todo igual, pero usando los transistores PNP bd140 y bc557, pero nada.. Sigue igual. 
La cuestión es, funcionaría si usara un darlington? Y cuál darlington, cómo puedo saber cuál usar?

Haber si alguien me echa un cable, nunca mejor dicho 

¡¡Gracias!!

Por cierto, no sé si tendrá algo que ver pero en el esquema "malo" en el Crocodile Clips, salía la luz del led del sensor, como que no da muy fuerte... Sin embargo, en el nuevo esquema la luz que pone es muy fuerte, y con la cámara digital apunto al sensor y da más luz que antes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 8, 2010)

Primero: recalculá la resistencia de colector del fototransistor del opto, por que me parece que es de muy bajo valor (no sé con cuanto lo estás alimentando).
Segundo: Armá vos un darlington, con el BD140 excitado por el BC557 y asegurate de conectarlos BIEN y no equivocarte en las patas.
Y también asegurate de medir los transistores y que ninguno esté en cortocircuito.


----------



## loren (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola, como te ha dicho ezavalla, debes indicar las tensiones de alimentación que vas a utilizar y el consumo del motor, junto con la alimentación nominal. Ya te digo, si el consumo del motor es poca, junto con el cny70, alguna resistencia y un transistor no te debe hacer falta más. Tienes que asegurarte, de que el transistor solamente trabaje en saturación y corte. Ya te digo que es un circuito supersimple.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## loren (Ago 13, 2010)

Hola, hoy he encontrado un CNY70 y he realizado el siguiente circuito y funciona sin problemas. El motor es de 9 voltios, aunque en la práctica la alimentación ha sido de unos 8 voltios. El motor tiene un consumo de 22,4 mA.



Espero que te pueda servir.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2010)

Hombre, yo hubiera ppuesto una R limitadora en el cto de la base de Q1 "porsiaca"


----------



## loren (Ago 14, 2010)

Hola, bueno por si acaso le podemos poner una resistencia de 15k en la base del transistor. Ya te digo la corriente de base no varía, pero por si acaso la ponemos. Puedes utilizar cualquiera de los dos circuitos, ya que da el mismo resultado.
Gracias y saludos.
P.d: Utilizaremos uno de estos y no el primero que he publicado, ya que con la resistencia, aunque no varía la corriente de base 0.4 mA, al menos que se aprecie en mi polímetro, resolución de 0.1 mA, si mejoramos la tensión VCE en el transistor del CNY70 , ya que esta disminuye a 0.2 voltios frente a los 7 y pico sin resistencia. Aunque la potencia sería pequeña de las dos modos, siempre utilizaremos el que menor disipe. Se debería utilizar un diodo en paralelo inverso para absorber las corrientes de autoinducción que produce el motor.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2010)

Si, un diodo volante estaría bien en paralelo con el motor, el cátodo a positivo.
15K igual es mucho, dependerá de la beta de Q1 yo pondría una de 1K a 3K3 mas o menos.


----------



## loren (Ago 14, 2010)

Hola, como bien dices podría ponerle una resistencia menor, pero ya te digo que con las pruebas que he hecho la Ib no varía, por eso de ponerle la de 15k. Lo que si varía es que al ponerle una resistencia, es que a menor valor mayor VCE en el CNY70 y mayor resistencia menor VCE en el CNY70, por eso decidí por la de 15K. Me he dado cuenta al hacer el circuito es que la Ib no varía con la resistencia que se le ponga y sí con la corriente del diodo del CNY70. Ya te digo, salvo que este CNY70 tuviera algún problema, me ha sorprendido un poquito el funcionamiento del mismo. Pero como bien dices, la resistencia dependerá del HFE del transistor, pero para saber los valores más idoneo el compañero debería indicar los valores que él va a utilizar, salvo que lo haya indicado y yo no me acuerde.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## h3ctor1 (Dic 5, 2010)

tengo un problema con el transistor BD140 por cual puedo sustituirlo ...............no lo encuentro =S


----------



## pandacba (Dic 5, 2010)

podes sustituirlo por un MJE350 o por un TIP30


----------



## thenot (Dic 6, 2010)

h3ctor1 dijo:


> tengo un problema con el transistor BD140 por cual puedo sustituirlo ...............no lo encuentro =S


Aunque sea tonto, el bd138 o bd136 tambien te sirven, solo son de un poco menor voltaje pero por lo demas son exactamente iguales, te lo digo por que es raro que no encuentres por lo menos uno de estos 3 (bd140,bd138,bd136) ya que son muy comunes.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 6, 2010)

y todo depende donde vives, no en todos los paises es igual, mexico tiene una influeencia más de USA en sus transitores y demás, en latinoamérica, la cosa es un poco más europea...

Lo digo porque ya lo he visto antes que no consiguen Transistores ni CI de origen europeos


----------



## rousrock (Dic 10, 2010)

Hola de nuevo. Quería pedir discupas ya que estuve el verano fuera de casa, fui a ver a mis familiares y detuve el proyecto temporalmente. Ahora ya he vuelto, y aquí estoy, viendo las respuestas y quería agradeceros a todos, las dudas que me habéis resuelto. Ya es tarde y a partir de mañana, empezaré a probar con el nuevo esquema; Espero que salga, aunque sería todo demasiado bonito... ¿No?  Bueno, ya vendré con noticias.


----------



## neon14010 (Dic 19, 2010)

hola..yo tambien tengo un problema..me gustaria saber que pasa con mi sensor cny70
lo conecto a la plaqueta pero no recibe la señal de la linea negra. lo prendi me fige con la camara y el led anda pero no asa nada , la plaqueta no tiene errores orque lo prbe con el otro sensor..
me seria de mucha ayuda alguna respuesta..gracias


----------



## thenot (Dic 21, 2010)

neon14010 dijo:


> hola..yo tambien tengo un problema..me gustaria saber que pasa con mi sensor cny70
> lo conecto a la plaqueta pero no recibe la señal de la linea negra. lo prendi me fige con la camara y el led anda pero no asa nada , la plaqueta no tiene errores orque lo prbe con el otro sensor..
> me seria de mucha ayuda alguna respuesta..gracias


Respuesta:
Diagrama de como lo hiciste??? no creas que somos adivinos para saber que hiciste.
Como veo que eres nuevo te aconsejo: ponle onda a tus preguntas, expón todo lo que tienes, si no tenemos toda la información necesaria no creo que podamos responderte de buena forma.

Saludos!


----------



## neon14010 (Dic 21, 2010)

perdon por no dejar todo claro..en adelante voy a ser mas detallado.
utilice el mismo diagrama que rousrock pero lo cambie al de avellaned...no pongo la imagen porque no se..ja
el caso es que el diodo se prende pero no responde,,debe ser que esta roto el fototransistor o no se...
ahora me surgió  otra pregunta..
cuando avellaneda le dijo a rousrock que revise la resistencia del collector del fotoransistor-¿ a que resistencia se referia ?¿ a la de 100 o de 10k¿'?cual pordris vos?¡
muchas gracias


----------

